# Whizzer torque specs ?? Original whizzer not new version



## whizzer kid (Apr 13, 2018)

Need a few torque specs for my J motor 
Lost my manual :

Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Apr 13, 2018)

I'll see if I still have my manual...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 14, 2018)

Rat's, I can't find it.
Here's industry standards tho-
https://www.boltdepot.com/fastener-information/bolts/US-Recommended-Torque.aspx


----------



## Coaster Brake (Apr 17, 2018)

If I recall correctly there weren't any, you just put it together "tight"...
That's how I did my H motor when I rebuilt it 2000+ miles ago.


----------

